# phew!! only twins



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Saphron had twins. Im exhausted  and there is still 1 more to go.

































Why and WHY are these pics coming up, upside down. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Saphron, they are cuties alright, try to get some rest Apples.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

They're adorable, congrats!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on the baby's !! I've noticed when I upload pics from my i phone if I turned my phone sideways to take the pics they upload upside down the ones I take normal upload right hope that helps !!


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Stephoo said:


> Congrats on the baby's !! I've noticed when I upload pics from my i phone if I turned my phone sideways to take the pics they upload upside down the ones I take normal upload right hope that helps !!


Thanks. I will do that when i take pics of the new set of triplets born last night to Lilly


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

apples said:


> Saphron had twins. Im exhausted  and there is still 1 more to go.
> 
> Why and WHY are these pics coming up, upside down. What am i doing wrong?


Very cute babies 

When you figure it out let me know.....lol I have the same problem with upside down pics all the time and I can't figure it out. It's very frustrating


----------

